# ISTA D and BMW tools



## GrassLobster (Apr 1, 2021)

Wojti77 said:


> Sent pm


Looking for the necessary program to reset the transfer case fluid analyzer in a 2011 328ix (I believe it is a E92). Thanks,


----------



## bme46320d (Apr 16, 2021)

dayvg said:


> I can supply a complete ISTA solution including all standard tools and various other tools for BMW. It’s completely managed and includes updates, get in touch if you’d like to know more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i cant pm you but i would like the program too


----------



## NVAirborne (Apr 16, 2021)

I'd like ISTA + as well. Thanks


----------



## BMWRaven (Aug 6, 2021)

Wojti77 said:


> Sent pm ista D


Been around for many many years this is just a new account and new car requires new software, time to put away INPA.

Can I get a link to ISTA D and Tools?


----------



## Hassanseyedi (Dec 13, 2020)

Wojti77 said:


> Sent pm


Hello sir, would you send ista p link please?


----------



## Ahmed Alajmi (Sep 8, 2021)

I would like to have the link, please.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Ahmed Alajmi said:


> I would like to have the link, please.


PM sent


----------



## abranch66 (Oct 19, 2019)

dayvg said:


> I can supply a complete ISTA solution including all standard tools and various other tools for BMW. It’s completely managed and includes updates, get in touch if you’d like to know more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello. I know this is an old post, but im having a hell of a time finding a working ISTA. Came across this thread and i too am interested in the site you use. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

abranch66 said:


> Hello. I know this is an old post, but im having a hell of a time finding a working ISTA. Came across this thread and i too am interested in the site you use. Thanks in advance!!


PM sent


----------



## gmgiuffre (Nov 15, 2021)

Please send me the link to download as well, or any diagnostic software for German vehicles,


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

gmgiuffre said:


> Please send me the link to download as well, or any diagnostic software for German vehicles,


PM sent ista


----------



## GB-35d (9 d ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent ista


@Adalbert_77 I ugently need a link! My X5 is in a *"no start"* condition and is nothing but a driveway ornament at the moment. I need to diagnose, correct fault, and clear it somehow. 

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

GB-35d said:


> @Adalbert_77 I ugently need a link! My X5 is in a *"no start"* condition and is nothing but a driveway ornament at the moment. I need to diagnose, correct fault, and clear it somehow.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## 2023miki2023 (2 mo ago)

Marty4566 said:


> I’m interested, please tell me more
> Cheers


I am also interested ista plz include me.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

2023miki2023 said:


> I am also interested ista plz include me.


PM sent


----------

